# Craftsman 113.298842 saw w/ Biesemeyer Fence?



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a Craftsman 113.298842 w/ a Biesemeyer fence up on my local CL that I'm interested in, however I am not quite sure what to look for in a used TS. From what I've gathered it was made by Emerson and the Biesemeyer alone sells for more than the guy is asking for the whole set-up. 

Skimming through the forums I've seen a variety of opinions on the Craftsman saws ranging from good for the money to complete junk and I know a lot of that depends on the model - which is part of where I'm a bit lost. This post makes me think its a good deal but I want to double check.


----------



## Patrick. (Jul 11, 2011)

I just bought a Craftsman 133.299410 the other day off of CL. It was made by Emerson and is very stout - cast iron table and extensions and good motor. Mine looks like it just walked out of the showroom, the motor was very quiet, and there was no obvious damage. Id check to make sure the raising/lowering and beveling cranks work as intended. Beyond that, Im a newbie, so I have no idea. It sounds like you may have found a good deal.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Check the overall condition....it's a good indicator of how the saw was taken care of. Some "patina" from age is normal, as is dust/dirt. Most rust is fairly easy to remove with some elbow grease, but severe rust can be an indication of neglect, exposure to the elements, etc. Unplug the saw and spin the arbor, listening for grinding noises from bearings, and look for obvious runout. Run the saw and see if it's smooth and quiet. Minor vibrations from a belt set or a bad belt can be easily remedied with a new belt. Check that the pulleys aren't bent up. If possible, remove the belt and run just the motor to check the shaft for runout. Saw dust can cause some binding of the elevation and tilt mechanisms, but that's easily fixed by cleaning the dust out. Check the trunnion brackets and gears to be sure they're not gauled. You can check the table for flatness, but don't get knitpicky about it...it'd take a sizeable deviation to effect the cut. If the previous owner has put a Biese fence on it, odds are good is well maintained. Hard to get hurt if the price is right. 

There are many variations of these saws around, and many parts are interchangeable. Emerson made these saws for Craftsman until 1997, at which time Emerson started to make them under the Ridgid name. At the same time, Ryobi manufactured pretty much the same saw for Sears. Then in 2004 Ryobi contracted with Emerson to make the Ridgid saws, so there's some ancestry between all of them. 

Good alignment and good blade selection are the keys to good performance from any of them. Good luck.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

knotscott said:


> Unplug the saw and spin the arbor, listening for grinding noises from bearings, and look for obvious runout. ... If possible, remove the belt and run just the motor to check the shaft for runout. ... Check the trunnion brackets and gears to be sure they're not gauled.


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

sounds like you paying for the fence too. I just got the ....40 a couple months back for $50. I put a new blade on it and did my first test cut..like butter through mdf scrap I had lying around. was very quiet compared to my expectations. Best of luck with it. As others have sayed, I think it will do you proud.

Johnny


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

She is sitting in my garage now. Super quiet other than an occasional rattle which I believe is the belt guard being a little loose. I put on a Diablo combo blade and it is beautiful to cut with. Now I need to make all the jigs that go with it :shifty:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

cellophane said:


> She is sitting in my garage now. Super quiet other than an occasional rattle which I believe is the belt guard being a little loose. I put on a Diablo combo blade and it is beautiful to cut with. Now I need to make all the jigs that go with it :shifty:


Come on now!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

knotscott said:


> Come on now!


Hahahaha lmao

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

*pictures*

I gave the top a once-over with some Boeshield & paste wax. It needs some more work but it is already a lot cleaner than it was starting off. 

Here ya go:

http://clarydesign.com/2011/07/new-table-saw/


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Now that's what I'm talkin about! Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh yeah - I also just about had heat stroke yesterday while assembling a movable base for it. Hopefully the saw doesn't weigh 400lbs  The casters & legs that come stock were a bear to adjust, so I picked up a base at woodcraft. you can kind of see it in the bottom there. I'm excited to park in my garage again. Stupid 95% humidity weather...


----------

